# java scape



## ProAquatics (May 7, 2009)

my 1st go at it, im still working with it.


----------



## Karebear (Oct 6, 2008)

I really like it! It's cute and should grow in real nice.


----------



## Darksome (Feb 15, 2009)

Really nice for a 1st go...this would look so cool if the rest of the scape was filled in with dwarf hairgrass.


----------



## m3177o (Jan 16, 2009)

very nice. i think if you were to paint the back of your tank black, it would be super awesome.


----------



## PRSRocker3390 (May 17, 2009)

I really like that a lot. I'm thinking about adding java ferns into my tank, and this may have just made me decide I need to get some!


----------



## Crispino Ramos (Mar 21, 2008)

PRSRocker3390 said:


> I really like that a lot. I'm thinking about adding java ferns into my tank, and this may have just made me decide I need to get some!


how much narrow leaf java fern do you want, i can give you a price quote. i also have hygro tiger & hygro bold. PM me & let me know what other plants you're looking for.


----------



## jimmyjam (Dec 8, 2008)

what is the white stuff on the gravel?


----------



## Vadimshevchuk (Jul 5, 2009)

nice


----------



## Veloth (Jun 25, 2008)

Looks good! When the plants fill in it'll look even better.


----------



## youjin (Apr 1, 2006)

The rocks are really nice and i liked the placement

From the pics, look like the anubias and the java fern are being buried in the gravel ? I may be wrong...could not zoom in sufficiently to see the actual set-up.

These are one of the few aquatic plants that do not do well buried.

For substrate, look like you are mixing playsand with glavel ? is that correct ?


----------



## Ben7 (Jun 10, 2003)

Very nice. I would second painting the back black.


----------

